# Trotz WLAN-Verbindung kein Internet



## Folloutboy (8. März 2014)

Hallo Community
Ich habe bei meinem PC trotz voller Internetverbindung über WLAN kein Zugriff auf Internetdienste, es ist also so als hätte ich kein Internet obwohl 5 Balken angezeigt werden und die Verbindung zu meinem Router besteht. Wenn ich jedoch über meinen Laptop ins Internet gehe gibt es keine Probleme und ich kann die VDSL 25000 Leitung voll ausnutzen. Vorher war dies auch bei meinem PC möglich schließlich nutze ich diesen USB Adapter schon ein halbes Jahr und es hat bis jetzt immer super funktioniert. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke.
Windows 8.1 64 Bit
Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Netzwerkadapter von CSL


----------



## Cuddleman (8. März 2014)

Auf das Symbol in der Taskleiste klicken und im sich öffnenden Fenster, "Netzwerk- und Freigabe öffnen" anklicken.
Im sich dort öffnenden Fenster "Probleme beheben" auswählen und die Reparatur- und Diagnosefunktion aktivieren.
Dort alles abarbeiten und meistens geht's dann von allein wieder richtig.
Laß dem PC dabei aber etwas Zeit!


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2014)

Hast du zufällig öffentliches Netzwerk eingestellt? Das mal im Netzwerk & Freigabecenter überprüfen - wird durch ein Parkbank Symbol signalisiert. Dann ggf. umstellen auf Heim- oder Arbeitsplatznetzwerk.


----------



## Folloutboy (9. März 2014)

Also ich habe es jetzt zwar geschaft irgendwie Internet zu bekommen, jedoch zieh ich nur schlappe 900 KB von 2,8 MB die komischerweise aber am Laptop ankommen und ich kann keiner Netzwerkgruppe beitreten was sehr komisch ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. März 2014)

Folloutboy schrieb:


> Also ich habe es jetzt zwar geschaft irgendwie Internet zu bekommen, jedoch zieh ich nur schlappe 900 KB von 2,8 MB die komischerweise aber am Laptop ankommen und ich kann keiner Netzwerkgruppe beitreten was sehr komisch ist.



Irgendwie, ist sehr schwammig ausgedrückt!

Während deiner Vorgehensweise solltest du dir für jeden gemachten Schritt, gleich Notizen machen, damit andere dort ansetzen können um Hilfestellung zu leisten.

Für ein eingerichtetes Heim-, Arbeitsplatznetzwerk, sollte eigentlich auch ein Heimnetz/Arbeitsplatz-Passwort vergeben sein!

Andererseits kann dein USB-Adapter nicht richtig konfiguriert sein, so das dieser nur die langsamste mögliche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit akzeptiert.
Dazu mußt du von Hand, die Konfiguration ändern, auf z.B. IEEE 802.11n, sofern das auch im/vom Router eingestellt ist, oder unterstützt wird!
Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter W-Lan Problem (Computer)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11 und das hier maximal nur bei direkter Sichtverbindung.
Beachte auch 2,4/5Ghz-Band!


----------



## Folloutboy (13. März 2014)

Habe ich alles gemacht es wird aber nicht besser. Hier nochmal was mir aufgefallen ist:
1. Die Geschwindigkeit schwankt enorm von 100 KB bis zu 1.3 MB, bekomme aber nie die volle Leistung
2. Mein Laptop bekommt volle 2,8 MB und steht direkt neben meinem Bildschirm
3. Der Adapter funktioniert bei allen Anschlüsse, die Geschwindigkeit ändert sich jedoch immer. Hier ein Beispiel: Vorne hatte ich 90 KB als ich ihn hinten beim Mainboard reingesteckt habe bekam ich 650 KB und perfekte upload Geschwindigkeit wie mir der DSL-Geschwindigkeitstes mitteilte.
4. Wenn ich eine Heimnetzwerkgruppe erstellen will kommt die Fehlermeldung: Auf diesem Computer kann keine Heimnetzwerkgruppe eingerichtet werden
Vermutung:
1. Könnte es an dem Asus-BIOS Update liegen was ich vor 1-2 Wochen gemacht habe ?
 2. Vielleicht wurde er vom BIOS Update beschädigt da ja im BIOS auch alle Strom einstellungen etc. festgelegt werden
3. Es kommt mir fast so vor als würde er zu wenig Strom bekommen, heute hatte ich das Fenomen das der Adapter einfach einmal ausgegangen ist
Info:
Ich nutze den Adapter schon seit einem halben Jahr problemlos unter Windows 8 und habe ihn nie hinten rausgesteckt oder gar irgendwelche einstellungen geändert
14.03
Heute konnte ich meinen PC nicht starten weil die Boot Device LED leuchtete. Erst als ich alle USB Geräte abgemacht habe konnte ich normal starten, und dieses Problem hatte ich ja erst, deswegen habe ich ja vor 2 Wochen ein BIOS Update gemacht und jetzt ist der Fehler wieder gekommen.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. März 2014)

Es könnte auch ein gravierenderes Problem an einer Hardwarekomponente vorhanden sein.
Vermutlich kann es am MB liegen, wenn erst nach entfernen aller USB-Geräte ein normaler PC-Start möglich ist, auch das NT sollte in betracht gezogen werden, da eigentlich ein Problem mit der konstanten Strom-, Spannungsversorgung vorliegen kann.
Das MB deshalb, weil dort eigene Strom-, Spannungsüberwachungen vorhanden sind, diese aber durch ein fehlerhaft arbeitendes NT ausgetrickst werden, bzw. unwirksam sind.

Was das etwas ausgrenzt, sind die Besonderheiten sehr vieler MB's!
Beachte bitte, das meist die USB-Stromversorgung für USB-Paare ausgeführt ist, d.h. USB1 und USB2 sind gemeinsam versorgt und müßen sich gemäß der USB 2.0 Spezifikation den zu Verfügung gestellten "Saft" teilen. 
Das hier nicht immer nur Paarweise vorgegangen wird, sondern mehrere Paare zusammengefaßt sind, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. 
Das selbe gilt auch für USB 3.0!
Üblicherweise sind die USB-Paare 1-2, 3-4, die am besten versorgten, alle restlichen sind nur zweite bis dritte Wahl.
Das ist jedoch abhängig von der Herstellerphilosophie, oder der Wertigkeit des MB (Low-,Mid-,Highend).
Das MB-Manual/Handbuch kann dazu eventuell Klarheit bringen, auch ob gegebenenfalls für die Gehäusefrontanschlüße auf einen anderen USB-Anschluß gewechselt werden kann.
Meist hilft nur ausprobieren.

Möglicherweise genügt auch eine gründliche Komplettreinigung aller Hardwarekomponenten im PC!
Ich hatte erst kürzlich zwei solcher Problemfälle, wo allerdings allein die gründliche Reinigung, einen gewohnt problemlosen PC-Betrieb ermöglichte.

Eine zu volle Betriebssystempartition kann, z.B. auch erheblich Probleme, mit ähnlichen/gleichen Ergebnissen hervorrufen, oder den PC/Betriebssystem-Start unterbinden.
Möglichst mindestens 15% der gesamten Betriebssystempartitionsgröße freilassen!
Man kann dazu ein "Limit" einstellen, ab welchen Füllungszustand dazu eine Warnung ausgegeben wird. 
Standardmäßig ist diese jedoch deaktiviert!

Das die Heimnetzgruppe nicht eingerichtet werden kann, könnte daran liegen, das der PC in diesem Punkt nicht im "Privatmodus" läuft!
Das ist über das Einstellungsmenü eventuell nachzuholen, dann läßt es sich dazu bewegen.

Um beim BIOS letztlich enden zu wollen, probier doch erneut die ältere Version und installiere auch die entsprechenden Treiber für das MB neu, oder nach.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. März 2014)

Ergänzung zu Festplattenpartition:

Es muß nicht unbedingt nur eine volle Betriebssystempartition sein, es kann auch eine auf der selben Festplatte eingerichtete volle Partition ohne Betriebssystem sein, um einen normalen/überhaupt einen PC-Start zu verhindern.
Gleiche Auswirkung ist erkennbar, wenn bei mehreren Festplatten, nur eine Festplatte, oder eine darauf befindliche Partition, zu voll ist!
Gut wenn dann wenigstens der Überschreibschutz aktiv ist!

 Abhilfe, Festplatte raus, an einen USB-Adapter anschließen, den Strom dafür vom NT eines Zweitrechners nehmen, oder das zum Adapter gelieferte, dann den USB-Stecker an den hochgefahrenen Zweit-PC anschließen. In 98% der Fälle wird die unter Arbeitsplatz/Computer dann angezeigt. 
Manchmal müßen mehrere Versuche stattfinden bis die Erkennung gelingt.

 Erst dann können nicht benötigte Daten umkopiert und anschließend von der betroffenen Festplatte entfernt werden.
Ist wieder ausreichend Platz vorhanden, alles wieder in den eigentlichen PC einbauen (unbedingt den alten Anschluß am MB nehmen) und den PC starten.
Was ein Wunder (für viele Unwissende), es geht wieder.

Sollte wider erwarten das BS beschädigt sein, z.B. wegen fehlendem Überschreibschutz, muß anschließend die Reparaturfunktion über ein BS-Backup, oder mittels der originalen BS-CD/DVD ausgeführt werden., schlimmstenfalls eine Neuinstallation.

 Ein Kontingentlimit mit passender Warnschwelle in den Festplatten-Eigenschaftenmenü einrichten, dann passiert dies so nicht wieder.


----------



## Folloutboy (14. März 2014)

Also das das MB oder Netzteil kaputt ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, der ganze PC ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und top aktuell.
Hier mal mein System: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Ich werde mir erstmal ein neuen Wlan Stick kaufen da ich zum jetzigen Adapter auch viele Fehlerbeschreibungen gefunden habe die das gleiche Muster aufweisen.
Es wird wohl dieser sein : TP-Link TL-WN821N Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 300 MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Es ist einfach merkwürdig das ich das Problem mit der Boot Device LED direkt nach einem Windows 8.1 Update bekomme. Gestern abend kam ein neues update, aktualisiert und heute beim neustarten zum erstem mal seit 3 Wochen wieder das gleiche Problem wie vor dem BIOS Update. Und dieser zusammenhang mit dem Strom ist auch komisch den wenn ich die Geräte nach dem Hochfahren wieder anschließe läuft alles so wie es soll, außer halt der Wlan Adapter.
Mein BIOS hab ich von hier: Mainboards - Z87-A
Die 1707 Version nutze ich zurzeit, vorher hatte ich die 1207.
Hier ist auch nochmal mein Router, vielleicht hängt es ja auch damit zusammen: Speedport W 724V


----------



## Cuddleman (15. März 2014)

Die Boot-Device-LED sollte auf eine Unkorrektheit eines Datenträgers deuten, da diese durch den Self-Test entsprechend der vorgefundenen Bedingungen angesteuert wird und somit die entsprechende Farbe anzeigt.
D.h. du solltest dort mit der Fehlersuche ansetzen. 
Externe Datenträger, (auch ein Adapter kann dazu zählen, wenn eine Speicherkarte dort einsetzbar ist) sollten mit einbezogen werden, sofern diese bootfähig sind.
Bleibt sicherlich nur das Ausschlußverfahren zur Fehlerbestimmung.

Hast du nach dem BIOS-Update auch exakt die alten Einstellungen unter dem alten BIOS wieder hergestellt?
Es kann sein, das nach dem BIOS-Update nur noch die Grundeinstellungen verfügbar sind.
Möglicherweise sind irgendwelche individuelle Einstellungen für den Self-Test nicht harmonisch.

 Die aktuellste BIOS-Version ist 1802 vom 14.03.2014.
http://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/Z87A/#support_Download
 Mit dem TP-Link sollte dann auch der IEEE 802,11 ac erreichbar sein, welcher vom verwendeten Speedport W724 V bereitgestellt werden kann.


----------



## Folloutboy (16. März 2014)

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal das neue BIOS drauf spielen und mal kucken ob es da noch spezielle Einstellungen gibt. Was genau soll ich den jetzt machen ? Soll ich mal die HDD abstecken und nur mit der SDD starten etc.


----------



## Folloutboy (17. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------

